# GPrim's attempt for shredded status!



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thought I would start a log to help me with motivation.

Been a regular gym goer for a good number of years now. Weight has gone up and down depending on goals and currently I weigh about 103.5kg.

Summer is over I guess but I really want to push and get into the sub 8% body fat look and then look to maintain being as lean as possible.

Current stats

I'm 34

6 ft 1

Weight 103.5kg

BF% Estimate using calipers. 18.6% (I only tend to use it in terms of progress.)

Lifting wise PB's. Although nowhere near these just now. I was around 119kg then.

Squats 280kg

Bench 170kg

Deadlift 320kg

Currently I am doing a 6 day split and so far no cardio. I will add it in when weight stalls. Calories for me are pretty low and consist of around 2400 and a macro split of 40% Protein 30% carbs and 30% fats.

Split consist of

Legs

Chest

Rest

Back

Shoulder

Arms

Rest

When I started this cut; around 7 weeks ago I was 115kg. I always cut quite aggressively.

I'm also not using any assistance drugs. I will do soon but want to save my first proper cycle for adding lean mass.

Pics to follow soon. Work computer blocks photobucket where I host them.

Although feel free to look at my wedding log I started last year for pics and training history.

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/244429-gprims-getting-married-log-shredded-for-august/?do=embed&embedComment=4711093&embedDo=findComment#comment-4711093


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)




----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Couple of current pics above. Hopefully see some significant changes over the next 8-12 weeks.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning all,

Pretty good chest session last night. Strength is down quite a bit but on lower calories I tend to find it's my stamina that goes down the most.

Flat bench

60kg x 20

100kg x 16

120kg x 12

140kg x 3 x 3 (Paused reps)

100kg x 12

60kg x 12

Incline Bench

80kg x 12

90kg x 12

100kg x 6 then 2

Decline Bench

80kg x 20 x 3

Pectoral fly

77kg x 16 x 5

Rope tricep extensions

35kg x 20 x 4

Finished with some light dumbbell work to really build up the lactic acid.

Calorie wise I was a little low yesterday. Only 2000 calories so will up them a little today as I woke up this morning feeling like I'd had no sleep.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Me at my heaviest at 124kg and leanest about 98.6kg


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Back pic. Excuse posing, I know it's crap


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good back session last night. Worked on lots of volume and not to heavy weight.

Wide grip lat pulldowns 3 sets of 12 on 98kg and 1 set of 8 on 112kg

Plate loaded manual rows for 80kg for 5 sets of 12

Rear cable extensions for reps

MTS Pulldowns 100kg for 12 reps, 5 sets

Some preacher curls for reps and finished with some barbell bent over rows for reps.

Shoulder session tonight.

Been given some Anavar, Dimension Labs, so tempted to try them.


----------



## Gav182 (Apr 27, 2009)

Looking big mate and strong !!!! Much better leaner , if I did a proper cut there wouldn't be much left :lol:


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Gav182 said:


> Looking big mate and strong !!!! Much better leaner , if I did a proper cut there wouldn't be much left :lol:


 Cheers,

All about consistency 8 years of solid gym work. Can't say the same about my diet unfortunately :tongue:

Current weight now at 102kg; which I will look to maintain this week if I can. I have a few days in London so don't really want to be restricting calories at all. Then when I get back I can continue to push onto sub 95kg as that is where I think I will need to be. Bodyfat % shows at about 15.4% now and I can visually see the changes in the mirror as well.

Going to hit some high rep squats tonight. Will go as heavy as I can for 12-16 reps.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Ended up doing a back and bicep session last night as the gym was rammed and the squat rack was busy. Will hit legs on Wednesday instead this week as i'm off work and can go in the day time.

Wide grip lat pulldown

63kg x 20

84kg x 12

91kg x 10

98kg x 10

105kg x 8

Plate loaded Iso manual row

80kg x 12 x 3 Lower overhand handle

120kg x 12 x 3 Neutral grip handle

180kg x 8 x 3 Neutral grip handle

Preacher curls (plate loaded machine)

20kg x 20

60kg x 8 x 3

70kg x 6

40kg x 20 drop set

Rear dumbbell raises

20kg dumbells for 3 sets of 16 reps

Barbell rows

40kg x 12 x 3 (underhand grip)

MTS Pulldown

100kg x 20 x 3 to finish.

Will do a push session this evening. Looking forward to a few days in London on Thu to celebrate wedding anniversary. Then back to it on Sunday.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty good Push session last night, highlight was a 140kg bench for 6 reps and drop sets of 12 reps on 100kg. Made the shoulder work much harder as well but got a good pump on.

Leg session this morning was brutal.

Squats at 100kg for 20 reps of 3 sets

140kg for 8 reps of 3 sets

160kg for 12 almost 13 reps

then drop sets.

That's me now till Sunday so will probably hit legs again.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Afternoon,

Had an awesome few days in London and pretty much ate what I wanted- Including a 7 course taster menu from the Savoy grill. Was awesome. I did do quite a lot of walking, about 20 miles over the 3 days which was quite refreshing.

Decided on a Leg session when I got back on Sunday. Strength was up, which is understandable from all the extra food.

160kg squat for 12 reps of 3 sets was the highlight and felt much easier than before I went away. Still crazy hard but I am down on my max squat by 80kg and I don't normally hit high reps. Rest of the workout was terrible as I could hardly walk.

On Monday I decided to re-test my bench max and worked up to a good clean 160kg. Best I have managed at this BW. Then it was drop sets galore and some more rep work.

Will hit a back and bicep session this eve.

I am very tempted to start a test cycle till Christmas, first proper cycle and I want to continue to cut. Any thoughts on starting a cycle but using it to cut? I plan on staying on long term as i'm 35 in October and have a kid on the way so not to worried about fertility etc.

Will try and get some pics up of some food when I get home from work later.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Morning guys,

Felt like s**t for the past couple of days and my eating and training has gone out of the window. Feel better today, although not 100% and back at work. Might hit the gym tonight for a light session but it might be worth just waiting till next week to clear whatever it is I've caught.

Think I'm also going to run a test cycle at 500mg per week until Christmas but see if I can use it to recomp. I don't really need to be cutting aggressively as I don't have a particular reason too. Will up calories slowly and concentrate on some decent progressive overload on my lifts to try an minimise any fat gain. Won't concentrate on the scale too much as I can imagine water weight will increase by quite a bit.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Leg pic.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Had a couple of good sessions over the weekend after deciding on hitting the gym. Highlight was a 105kg OHP, which was a bit of a grinder but I managed it.

Back into a proper routine again today with a Leg session this evening.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty good leg session last night:

Squats
60kg x 20
100kg x 5
140kg x 5
140kg x 1 x 3 paused squats
160kg x 1 x 3 paused squats
180kg x 1 x 3 paused squats
200kg x 3
280kg holds for 30 seconds
140kg x 12
120kg x 12
100kg x 12
60kg x 9 wanted 20!!

Sled hack squats
80kg x 20 x 5

Leg Curls
63kg single leg 12 x 3
35kg single leg 20 x 3

Seated calve raises
100kg x 20 x 5

Leg Extensions
120kg x 12 x 3
63kg single leg x 12 x 3
35kg single leg x 20 x 3

Finished with some lunges and horizontal sled calve raises for reps. Staggered out the gym but a pretty solid session. Squats felt solid, paused squats are a killer.

Chest session this evening.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

you're lifts are pretty damn impressive what caused the decline? irregular training?

I lost the knack this year to be honest and just getting back into a stable work shift again to allow me to get back to where I was I'm down at a guess 30-40% on most compounds hopefully regain my strength before Xmas time


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Gavinmcl said:


> you're lifts are pretty damn impressive what caused the decline? irregular training?
> 
> I lost the knack this year to be honest and just getting back into a stable work shift again to allow me to get back to where I was I'm down at a guess 30-40% on most compounds hopefully regain my strength before Xmas time


 Cheers dude,

My lifts always go down when I cut as I tend to have a low carb approach. I'm also moving away from Powerlifting and Strongman training and taking a more BB approach.

Strength should go up pretty quick if you focus on it. Just started my 1st test cycle so will see how that affects strength. Even with cutting.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome Chest session last night.

Flat bench
60kg x 12
100kg x 8
120kg x 3
140kg x 3
150kg x 1 x 3 paused
160kg x 1
120kg x 11 almost 12
100kg x 10
60kg x 20

Plate loaded Incline press
120kg x 12
140kg x 12
160kg x 6
100kg x 12

Decline Bench
100kg x 12 x 4

Pectoral fly machine
119kg x 8
93kg x 12 x 3
45kg x 20

Finished with some tricep rope pulldowns and close grip bench for reps on 60kg.

Triceps were fried pretty quickly during this session. Chest felt pretty good and I wanted to push more. Rest day this evening so will adjust calories accordingly.

Looking leaner in the mirror, maybe take some progress pics and some measurements again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Recent pic. Not the best but getting there.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

GPRIM said:


> Recent pic. Not the best but getting there. [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 135046


 Looking good mate.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Flipper said:


> Looking good mate.


 Cheers dude.

So a rest day for me last night. Looking forward to a good solid back and Bicep session this evening.

Also thought i'd log my Test E cycle.

250mg of Sphinx test E per week. Pinned Sunday.

12.5mg of Aromasin every other day although at a low dose of test I might not need as much as this so will see how I feel as I go.

Also have some Anavar tabs which i'm tempted to add at some point. Might up dose to 500mg of Test E 6 weeks in.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Pretty good back and bicep session last night.

Really trying to work on back thickness just now. I have pretty wide lats already, mainly down to genetics so I don't tend to focus on lats too much.

Highlight was 60kg dumbell rows for 12 reps. Nice and slow as well. Need to start hitting some dead lifts at some point as I keep finding excuses not to do them.

Shoulder session tonight and an arm session on Saturday. Might add in some ab work, never really trained them in isolation.

Thinking about adjusting my calories to incorporate more carbs as well. See if it helps with my cycle. Want to keep calories below maintenance as losing fat is my aim.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good shoulder session on Friday, highlight was 100kg for 3 reps and then a good drop set of 90kg for 6 and 80kg for 8. Then hit 60kg for 12.

Arm session sat was a little all over the place. Still got a good session in and it was a quick turnaround finishing shoulders on fri night after 9pm and being in the gym again at 8am Sat.

Weigh in this morning was 103kg. Not concerned weight has gone up. Increased carbs slightly and 2nd week into my 1st test cycle so likely extra water. As long as it isn't an upward trend I will be happy.

Rest day today and legs tomorrow night.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Awesome leg session last night. I actually threw up for the 1st time in ages so at the time it didn't feel like a good session at all.

Basically I just did Squats. Trained with a guy who is doing a show on Sunday and he wanted the extra push. Pushed each other pretty hard.

Some warm up sets up to 180kg 3-5 reps

Drops sets/pyramid sets - No rest other than unloading of plates

160kg x 6

140kg x 12

120kg x 12

100kg x 20

60kg x 20

100kg x 12

120kg x 6

140kg x 5

160kg x 3

100kg x 20

Collapsed after this. Wasn't sure I would get to the end of this. The 160kg after the drop sets was so hard,

Chest and tricep session this evening.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Chest and tricep session last night

Flat barbell bench

100kg x 10

120kg x 5

130kg x 3

140kg x 3

150kg x 1

155kg x 1

120kg x 12 (finally, been stuck on 11 for ages. no spotter so didn't push onto 13

100kg x 9

60kg x 20

Plate loaded incline

100kg x 12 x 4

Decline bench

100kg x 12

80kg x 12

80kg x 8

60kg x 6

Finished with some pec dec and reverse grip bench for reps and some tricep stuff.

Had a huge pump after this, although stamina toward the end wasn't great.

Calories at 2450 roughly just now. Looking leaner all the time but feel the 250mg test per week will aid with preventing strength loss. Not sure if I will feel it kick in as my calories arent high enough.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice rest day on Wednesday evening; ate too much crap whilst the Mrs was watching the Bake off but generally diet hasn't been to bad.

Back session last night with lots of sets and drop sets. Lots of plated rows as I want to try and add some more thickness. My back is already pretty wide.

Almost 2 weeks into my cycle now. Feeling a little bit more aggressive in the gym and my sex drive has gone up- much to the Mrs dismay. She is 23 weeks pregnant so I can't complain.

Shoulder session tonight and an arm session tomorrow.

I'm out for a mates birthday on Sat night so might have a few beers. Nothing crazy as i'm not really a big drinker these days anyway.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Great shoulder session last night.

OHP strict 100kg x 3 reps of 3 sets. Feel the small amount of Test is starting to help. Feel a little bit more aggressive and stamina seems to have improved as well.

Plate loaded shoulder press 160kg for 8 solid reps then killer drop sets meant massive pump, almost painful.

Arm session this morning was also pretty strong. Close grip pull ups really do work the biceps hard and I managed 12 solid reps as well.

Big dinner and a couple of beers this evening. All in all diet is pretty good.

Very tempted to up the test to 500mg per week but will stay at 250mg for now. Otherwise i'll be on a gram a week by the end!!


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice little arm session yesterday. I seem to have veins and stuff now which i've never had before.

Strength seem to be going up as well. Feel I can push much harder than I ever have before. Pump is also pretty insane as well.

Weight is up to 105kg but I had 3 beers and a huge amount of food yesterday. So hopefully mainly water.

Rest day today and Legs tomorrow.


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

in on this mate am 5 weeks back into gym after a hernia operation so am starting from scratch after 5 month off keep going


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Jayph said:


> in on this mate am 5 weeks back into gym after a hernia operation so am starting from scratch after 5 month off keep going


 You got a log going?

Nice rest Sunday but I keep eating too much crap. Chocolate and sweet food. Need to cut it out for the next 5 weeks, no cheat meals or anything and see how I get on.

Leg day last night was brutal.

Squats

100kg x 20

120kg x 12

140kg x 5

160kg x 5

180kg x 5

140kg x 8

100kg x 12

60kg x 30

Sled hack squats

100kg x 20 x 5 superset with calf raises 20 x 5 superset with wider leg stance to incorporate hams more 20 x 5

Leg curl, Single leg. 45kg x 20 x 3

Leg extension Single leg 45kg x 20 x 3

Calf Raises 120kg x 20 x 3

Decided to start some cardio post workout as well. Using the Stairmaster after legs was a bad idea but did a 10 minutes and will ramp it up to 30 minutes as the week goes on. Then next week I will add in some am fasted cardio. Usually have a rest day Wednesday so will add in a 10 minute HIIT session on the rower on this day, can do it at home.


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> You got a log going?
> 
> Nice rest Sunday but I keep eating too much crap. Chocolate and sweet food. Need to cut it out for the next 5 weeks, no cheat meals or anything and see how I get on.
> 
> ...


 no mate but might do one might give me more motivation


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good chest and Tri session last night. Felt pretty strong. Sure the Test is now starting to have an effect. Crazy pump as well.

Flat Barbell Bench

Some warm up sets

100kg x 12

120kg x 5

140kg x 3

150kg x 1

160kg x 1

120kg x 7, almost 8

100kg x 10

Plate loaded incline press

100kg x 12

120kg x 10

130kg x 6 then 2

100kg x 8

Decline barbell bench

120kg x 12 x 3

Pectoral cable fly's

50kg x 20 x 3

Tricep extensions

30kg x 16 x 3

Finished with some close grip bench with 40kg for reps.

Also did 15 minutes on the stairmaster after. Not much but will ramp it up during the rest of the week to 30 minutes.

Rest up tonight from weights but going to hit a couple of 500m all out row's on the rowing machine to get the heart pounding.

Back and Bicep session tomorrow.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Cardio fitness is shocking

4 rounds of 500m on rowing machine. Rest time = to rowing time

1m37s

1m43s

1m50s

1m48s

Was blowing hard after this. Need to improve just for sanity.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Managed to get hold of some DNP tabs. Will look to run 250mg per day from Sunday, i'm very curious to see what difference they make.

I also have the relevant vits and T3 as well. Will run for 7 days and then maybe extend depending on how I feel. I've cut a few times already so interested to see how much lower I can get my bodyfat down.

Will do some pictures, weight and measurements on Sunday as well and then again in 2 weeks just in case I get any water weight etc.

The Test E is certainly working now. Libido is crazy, it's like being a teenager again. Even the thought of sex is given me a stiffy!! Feel a little bit more aggressive as well. Was noticed in my morning meeting by some colleagues. I just said I was attempting to be more assertive. Will keep an eye on it. I tend to be hot headed anyway.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good back session last night. Felt pretty good for the most part. Stamina is more of an issue on some lifts. Failure hits much faster and comes pretty much without warning.

Deads:

160kg x 12

180kg x 5

200kg x 5

220kg x 5

240kg x 3

260kg x 1

BW pullups for 12 reps, 10 reps, 8 reps

Cable row

93kg x 10, 8 ,6

45kg x 12 x 3

Rear cable flys for reps

Mts Pulldown

150kg x 5

100kg x 12 x 3

Preacher curls

40kg x 20 x 3

Finished with some twisted rows for reps to really emphasize my back and got a crazy painful pump.

20 minutes cardio on the stairmaster after.

Diet is going well, wedding ring is now pretty close to falling off all the time, need to make sure I don't lose it.

Shoulder session tonight and arms tomorrow.

DNP to start on Sunday


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good solid shoulder session at the gym. Apart from when a pretentious pr**k was moaning about me doing OHP in the squat rack.

OHP

60kg x 12

80kg x 5

90kg x 5

100kg x 3 x 3

80kg x 7 almost

60kg x 8 almost 9

Lateral raise machine

95kg x 8 x 3

50kg x 16 x 3

Plate loaded shoulder press

120kg x 8

100kg x 10

80kg x 12

60kg x 20

Smith shrugs

100kg x 16 x 3

140kg x 12 x 3

Finished with some dumb bell raises for reps

25 minutes cardio on the stairmaster.

Was planning on arms today but decided to rest and hit them tomorrow instead.

DNP starts tomorrow to so will do some measurements and pics before I start .


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

So, Sunday is here.

Weight 103kg and waist measurement at naval is 37inches

Pinned my 250mg of test and then went and hit an arm session followed by 30 minutes cardio on the stairmaster.

Carb depleted yesterday and also hopefully depleted a little more after arm session and cardio.

Just took 1st tab of 200mg DNP and will do for 7 day, maybe longer depending on how I feel.

Current pics. Not great as with phone on camera


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

is this your 1st cycle mate looking well


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Jayph said:


> is this your 1st cycle mate looking well


 Yes mate; 4th jab this morning


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

GPRIM said:


> Yes mate; 4th jab this morning


 end results should.be a gooden mate you look in better shape natural that some lads in my gym on peds


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Jayph said:


> end results should.be a gooden mate you look in better shape natural that some lads in my gym on peds


 Cheers dude. Taken 8 years of solid consistent training. Will see what the Test does in terms of look when i've finished cutting.


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

Seen yer progress man as said you look in better nick than some assisted..great foundation to start a cycle with will be keeping eye on this


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

redpill859 said:


> Seen yer progress man as said you look in better nick than some assisted..great foundation to start a cycle with will be keeping eye on this


 Cheers dude

DNP Update:

Had my 2nd tab this morning. Not much to report in terms of heat just now. Yesterday afternoon was a shock as I got ridiculous carb cravings that I wasn't really expecting. Ate a couple of flapjacks my wife made and some ice cream. Nothing crazy but still a little disappointed with myself. Now I am aware of this it should be much easier for me to just knuckle through.

Leg session tonight


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Leg session last night was a tough one. No real strength that I usually have and balance felt weird when squatting which didn't help at all. DNP must be having some effect as I was sweating buckets last night during my workout as well. Normally get a bit of a sweat on but not like last night. I also couldn't get any sort of pump in my legs like usual. Worked them hard and had huge pain from the lactic acid but then nothing.

Took my 3rd DNP tab this morning. Feel warm and sort of clammy but I wouldn't say hot. Air con is on in my office which I have control of so turned it down to 20.

Diet wise I'm good. Crazy carb cravings which seem easier to control in the week which is a pain. The Sib I'm taking in the Ultraburn tabs helps a little but I still want to eat.

Chest and tricep session this evening. Will take some liquid chalk with me just in case I get all sweaty again. Bars in the gym I go to can get slippery.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Leg session last night was a tough one. No real strength that I usually have and balance felt weird when squatting which didn't help at all. DNP must be having some effect as I was sweating buckets last night during my workout as well. Normally get a bit of a sweat on but not like last night. I also couldn't get any sort of pump in my legs like usual. Worked them hard and had huge pain from the lactic acid but then nothing.

Took my 3rd DNP tab this morning. Feel warm and sort of clammy but I wouldn't say hot. Air con is on in my office which I have control of so turned it down to 20.

Diet wise I'm good. Crazy carb cravings which seem easier to control in the week which is a pain. The Sib I'm taking in the Ultraburn tabs helps a little but I still want to eat.

Chest and tricep session this evening. Will take some liquid chalk with me just in case I get all sweaty again. Bars in the gym I go to can get slippery.


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Does the wife know of the cycle? Don't know if you mentioned in your posts ha.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

sauceman said:


> Does the wife know of the cycle? Don't know if you mentioned in your posts ha.


 Yep, although she doesn't approve tbh!!


----------



## sauceman (Jan 22, 2014)

Insane platform to start at though man, will be interesting to see where you get too


----------



## coke (Jan 17, 2015)

excellent work mate! great physique.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

sauceman said:


> Insane platform to start at though man, will be interesting to see where you get too


 Cheers dude. If I can get to sub 10% BF in terms of look I will be happy.



coke said:


> excellent work mate! great physique.


 Cheers dude.

Hard Chest session last night. Worked up to 150kg flat bench for 1 rep and 3 sets. Everything else was drop sets and way off what I have been able to do recently. Muscles are flat and I was sweating pretty hard as well. It is safe to say my DNP tabs are working. Now very warm in the office today and I am also pretty sweaty. Air con is on but not helping much. Might need a fan or something.

Decided i'd jump on the scales this morning to see where I was at since Sunday. Don't normally weigh myself mid week but after a huge sweat on and having to move to the spare bedroom last night I thought what the hell. Weighed in at 100kg so 3kg down since sunday!! I imagine a lot of this is glycogen depletion and perhaps water. Although I am holding a lot of water as well. I can always tell as my ankles swell up when I retain it.

Rest day from the gym tonight but will hit the rowing machine again. Not expecting much other than getting a good sweat on, which should be easy.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

DNP update:

Had lunch about an hour ago, sweet potato, spinach and chicken. Heat starting to get a little uncomfortable now. Shirt wet through etc. How people can run double this dose is beyond me. Lethargy and heavier breathing as well.

Will sort out a fan for tomorrow and a change of shirt just in case.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

So... was supposed to do some HIIT cardio on the rowing machine last night. Instead I had pie and chips and some chocolate ice cream. Carb cravings gone but then spent the last 12 hours or so wanting to curl up under a cold shower. Result, i've stopped the DNP and not taken my tab this morning. The stuff I have must be pretty potent as 4 tabs (over 4 days) had me breathing heavy, uncontrollable carb cravings and then upon eating carbs I had the most uncomfortable sweats. As mentioned already, how people run at 400mg or higher is beyond me.

Back and bicep session tonight.

I have quite a few DNP tabs left so might run a tab every other day when the weather turns cold in January.

Diet should be as normal and will continue to cut still. Be interesting to see if the DNP even for a short time has made any significant difference to my physique.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good back and bicep session last night. Felt like normal again and it was a strong session. Finished up with 20 minutes on the stairmaster. Shoulder session tonight and might mix things up a little bit.

Diet was good yesterday, carb cravings no longer an issue and although still a little warm it isn't a problem. Was tempted to start with the DNP this morning again but decided against it for now. Will see how I feel in a couple of weeks and what condition i'm in.

Was looking to maybe enter a BB comp in November as there is one being run by UKBFF in Leicester. Not really sure I am anywhere close to where I would need to be but might use it for a little motivation. Think I would need to lose a good 35-40lb of fat though. Not to mention starting to practice posing etc.


----------



## redpill859 (Mar 11, 2014)

Go for it pal, I'd post up on the bodybuilding section re posing ect. Lots of very knowledgeable guys on there, no doubt they will guide you through the process of prep and such. May be useful to ask boomtime or dieseldave? Been following those guys logs but sure there are others too.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

redpill859 said:


> Go for it pal, I'd post up on the bodybuilding section re posing ect. Lots of very knowledgeable guys on there, no doubt they will guide you through the process of prep and such. May be useful to ask boomtime or dieseldave? Been following those guys logs but sure there are others too.


 I am tempted but I will probably leave it until next year I think. Need to sort out my head a little bit and work on my discipline. Been following there logs too. They are pretty motivational.

Right, weigh in on Sunday and I was 99kg. Under 100kg for the 1st time since early last year if I remember correctly. Feel like I am holding a little bit more muscle as well which is a good sign. I was 98kg after the DNP but since I finished I might have filled out a little with the extra carbs I have been having. On the diet front I have been struggling a little. I ate way to much junk food at the weekend and I need to be much better at it. Dropping carbs and increasing protein and fats for this week and will maybe add some more cardio in somewhere.

Leg session tonight. Might hit the leg press for a change and give squats a miss this week; or do them on Wednesday as a conditioning exercise (low weight, high reps)

Will do some updated pictures when I get to 95kg. Give me a little bit of motivation to get there.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Leg session last night.

No Squats, hit the vertical sled instead and went for high reps.

Worked up to 490kg x 20 for 3 sets then 530kg for 12 before 200kg drop set of 100 reps.

Rest of the workout was pretty brutal, single leg curls and extensions superset for 20 reps each leg. 5 sets and no rest.

Finished with some BW lunges as legs were fried and I was all over the place. Then Calve raises until lactic acid got to much.

I skipped the cardio as I couldn't walk properly so will do double this evening after chest.

Also started some clen I had and will see how I get on with that.


----------



## RexEverthing (Apr 4, 2014)

Sounds like you're making some good progress mate. Pleased to see you've ditched the DNP - don't know why anyone would run it unless competing as it sounds like sheer hell.

Apologies as I can't be fvcked trawling through all the pages but what split are you doing? Leg / push / pull? How many exercises per session?


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

RexEverthing said:


> Sounds like you're making some good progress mate. Pleased to see you've ditched the DNP - don't know why anyone would run it unless competing as it sounds like sheer hell.
> 
> Apologies as I can't be fvcked trawling through all the pages but what split are you doing? Leg / push / pull? How many exercises per session?


 I wanted to try the DNP so I knew for myself. Not sure I will touch it again but never say never.

I tend to do a 6 day split

Legs

Chest and Tri

Back and Biceps

Shoulders

Arms

I should probably do some ab work on either shoulder or arm day but I never bother. Exercise number varies, usually 5-6 exercises of 3-5 sets depending on how I feel and then drops sets. I am a big fan of pre exhausting the muscle with heavy weight and low reps on the 1st exercise. I find I can keep my strength up and makes the rest of the workout much harder.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thought i'd post up a vid to give my lifts some form of credibility. 120kg flat bench for 10 easy reps. Will post workout up tomorrow.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good Chest and tricep session yesterday followed by 40 minutes cardio on the stairmaster.

Highlight was a 120kg bench for 10 solid reps (see vid above) after 4 reps at 140kg and a paused rep on 150kg.

No gym tonight but will hit some cardio of some description, even if it is just a walk.

Clen shakes are weird, can't control them at all. Side effect also seems to be a suppression in appetite. Keep forgetting to eat my snacks at work.

All in all looking forward to the next 2.5 weeks as I will hopefully be entering into the realms of being leaner than I have ever been. Then it's a week off on holiday before keeping the cut going into the 3rd week of December.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice rest day yesterday. I did go for a walk for about 2 miles according to my phone tracker.

Also started on some sunbeds as well. I don't tan easy at all so have some melanotan to help. Took 0.1ml last night and was fine. No nausea at all just a slight hot flush. Will do another 0.1ml tonight before moving to EOD then as time goes on drop to once per week.

Back and bicep session tonight. Hoping for a nice heavy mid rep session.


----------



## Sphinkter (Apr 10, 2015)

GPRIM said:


> Nice rest day yesterday. I did go for a walk for about 2 miles according to my phone tracker.
> 
> Also started on some sunbeds as well. I don't tan easy at all so have some melanotan to help. Took 0.1ml last night and was fine. No nausea at all just a slight hot flush. Will do another 0.1ml tonight before moving to EOD then as time goes on drop to once per week.
> 
> Back and bicep session tonight. Hoping for a nice heavy mid rep session.


 Where did you go for the MT mate I've been tanning since I got back from my holiday but don't really want to use them for more than 5 mins a go.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

http://www.megatan.ws/

Took about 2 days to arrive. No communication from them at all though. Just arrived in the post.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

1st session that has been below par in a while last night. Just didn't feel strong at all. Hit the workouts as hard as I could and really concentrated on hitting each set with purpose. Body just didn't want to respond. I'm sure next week my back session will be much better. Just move on and not dwell on it too much.

Luckily I finish work at 12:30 on a Friday so quick sun bed then off to the gym for a shoulder workout and 30 minutes of cardio after. Had 2nd jab of melanotan last night. Still no real sick feeling at all, not had any side effects as such. Just hope it doesn't mean its bunk stuff. Will know for sure in a couple of weeks I guess.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Good shoulder an arm session the past couple of days. 40 minutes of cardio after wasn't so much fun but pushing hard. Will start morning fasted cardio for 20 minutes as well and look to increase to 30 the following week.

Weigh in this morning was 96.5kg. Higher carb day today but not much more calories. Still be maintenance or below.

Have 6.5kg to shift to get to my initial target weight but might have to start going by the mirror. Lower abs are starting to come through in good light and now my upper abs are prominent even without tensing. Think the Tan which is coming in nicely helps though.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Updated pic after leg session today. Which was shocking. 30g of carbs all day didn't help. Will post workout tomorrow.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Terrible leg session last night. No strength or stamina at all. Struggled with 140kg squats for 5 reps when I can normally bang out at least 8-12. Didn't push the weight higher and decided on high reps at 100kg and 80kg instead.

Diet wise I ate very little yesterday but only realised after my gym session. Was so busy at work and then stuff at home before the gym. Usually i'd be pretty hungry but wasn't.

Morning fasted cardio so far is pretty easy. Nice to go for a wander and weather so far is'nt to bad. Chest and tricep session tonight. Will make an effort to get more food in today. Especially carbs.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Chest and tricep session last night was a little better. managed 150kg for an easy rep before a drop set on 130kg for 6 reps. Stamina seems to be an issue at the moment and I struggled a little after this. The 40kg dumbells on incline felt really heavy; although I haven't done them in a while. Will keep it in and see if I can improve.

Hit 30 minutes cardio on the stairmaster after and again 20 minutes of fasted cardio this morning. No gym tonight but will do some form of cardio and maybe drop some carbs.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Nice rest day last night although I did do some cardio. Nothing major just some sprints round the block a couple of times.

Back and Bicep session tonight. Looking to add some thickness more than width at the moment but not expecting much with being in a deficit.

Was getting a little demotivated over the past few days and feel like I actually want to bulk and work on my overall strength again. Found a vid of me doing 150kg bench from a couple of years ago and fat. Reminded me that i'm doing this now 28kg lighter than when I was before on cutting cals. Will push through for the next week as I'm off up to Scotland for a week break and thinking the rest and relaxing calories might do me the world of good.

Fat guy 150kg bench below


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Great back session this evening. Lots and lots of volume. Especially on rows. BW wide grip pull ups are also getting easier. Solid sets of 12 for 3 sets.

Cardio was a slog this evening. Felt a little drained after the weights but pushed through easily enough.

Current pic below. Shoulders tomorrow.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

No cardio this morning. Slept in :tongue: so will hit 40 minutes after shoulders this evening. Will be hitting the gym over the weekend as well so arms tomorrow and legs on Sunday before heading out for a nice birthday meal. Will up the cardio on Sat and Sun as well.


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Another 1.5lbs down this week. 95.8kg. Waist now 34.5 inches at the naval. So reducing nicely.

Going to eat whatever I want today. Then push for another week.


----------



## Gavinmcl (Jul 1, 2010)

looking good mate


----------



## Jayph (Feb 19, 2013)

good progress mate what week are you now on your cycle is it what you expected ? keep pushing mate


----------



## GPRIM (Mar 21, 2011)

Gavinmcl said:


> looking good mate


 Cheers dude



Jayph said:


> good progress mate what week are you now on your cycle is it what you expected ? keep pushing mate


 Into my 7th week this week. I seem to be holding my strength whilst cutting so probably more than I expected. On my last cut natural my strength dropped by crazy amounts. I'm running t3 and clen as well as low carbs so pretty happy with it.

I'm going balls to the wall this week as I have a week off next week as i'm up in Scotland visiting family. Might do a couple of sessions but I haven't had any time off from the gym since April so feel a week break will do me good.

Legs tonight and want to hit some decent numbers and reps on squats. Then cardio after.


----------

